# Oatcakes and texture



## Eoghan (Nov 30, 2018)

Not wanting to waste a hot oven I tend to do batch baking. My last attempt at oatcakes produced ships biscuits that would break a tooth (slight exaggeration).

My question is how important are raising agents in what is essentially a flattened dry biscuit? I suspect that the baking powder and cream of tartar play a role in separation of the pinhead oatmeal to produce a more edible product than the dogs biscuits scrimping on them resulted in.

*Any suggestions or observations on production of the ideal oatcake, either ingredients or method of rolling out?*

I love oatcakes for breakfast, warmed, with butter and marmalade. They are also a perfect accompaniment for cheese.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 30, 2018)

I know that with oatmeal cookies rolled oats are said to give a better texture than steel cut. Also, possibly mixing in some self rising flour, if you'd rather not mess with yeast, might be a solution. Speculating, not speaking from experience with that. But as a kid I learned to make Southern biscuits from my Mississippi side of the family and self rising flour, crisco, did the trick.


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 30, 2018)

Hm. I've no experience with oatcakes, but they sound delish. I am going to try this recipe(although it looks a touch too sweet and I will adjust the brown sugar): https://www.thespruceeats.com/nova-scotia-oatcakes-2215585.


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 30, 2018)

I just took these (from my linked recipe) out of the oven. I left them in longer(as per the recipe) to crisp a bit. Def not a tooth-breaker, and quite tasty.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2018)

Eoghan said:


> oatcakes produced ships biscuits that would break a tooth



Maybe you should switch to grits.


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 27, 2018)

Elizabeth said:


> View attachment 5858 I just took these (from my linked recipe) out of the oven. I left them in longer(as per the recipe) to crisp a bit. Def not a tooth-breaker, and quite tasty.



Hi Elizabeth,
Just checked the recipe after viewing your pic. Can you bend the oatcake a little without it breaking? I have a sneaking suspicion that we would call your oatcakes a traybake and a flapjack.

Scottish oatcakes break like a biscuit and are dry rather than moist. I love to have then with cheese as a cheese biscuit. usually 1/8th of an inch thick?? They are made with pinmeal rather than rolled oats (pictured)


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 14, 2019)

I transcribed my recipe from an old jotter and missed out the butter! That is why I had ships biscuits. Followed the corrected recipe below and success!

*Ingredients*

½ lb fine oatmeal

1 ½ oz flour

2oz margarine

½ teaspoon salt

½ teaspoon baking powder

¼ teaspoon cream of tartar

1 ½ oz castor sugar

2 tablespoons of milk


*Method *

Mix the ingredients until they form a coherent mix and roll as thin as possible before cutting.


*Cooking*

190C for 15-20 minutes, depending on thickness


NB the baking powder and cream of tartar are vital to avoid a “ships biscuit”


----------

